# East Texas Fat boy- Trinity County



## NOFNSUZIES

We've gotten pictures of this guy for the past 3 years and had him aged at 6.5. There's another old cull we're after that's 8.5 and he has a bigger body than this one. This is on a relatively small place with no fences. :brew:


----------



## RB II

Awesome deer. Huge


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

Fat Boy is an understatement. Very nice MATURE buck.


----------



## ENB

Good shot. Huge body.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Wow. nice!


----------



## BATWING

Well done sir... Well done


----------



## atcfisherman

Congrats on an awesome buck!!!


----------



## SafetyMan

Nice old timer and great shot!


----------



## cva34

What a Big Beauty Congrats Thx For Shareing


----------



## 2Ws

Excellent!! What a good time to take him! There are several of his offspring that need to go now. From the shot placement it looks like the blood trail started from where he was standing when the shot was taken...


----------



## lunatic

Great buck ! Congrats


----------



## Pops 58

Congrats on a great deer!!! I use to hunt Trinity county myself, and there is some big deer there.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice deer! Congrats he's huge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockportRobert

That's a pig! Nice job!


----------



## DCAVA

Boom! Nice buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c

That is an awesome deer. Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

What a toad nice shot placement too!


----------



## Trouthunter

Really nice buck! Congratulations!

Didn't get to hunt opening weekend but this weekend I will.

TH


----------



## dlbpjb

Yes very nice!


----------



## 18 Hewes

Nice buck.


----------



## texastkikker

Nice deer.....big bodied.....bet you had fun packing him out....hamburgers for everybody!


----------



## TxDispatcher

Good grief, what a pig! Congratulations :cheers:


----------



## Rack Ranch

Toad.. Congrats


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Yes sir meat on the ground


----------



## activescrape

Call me weird but I love big old deer like that.


----------



## troutsupport

There are some good deer in the area for sure. had a blown op at a 130 class 8 that's been making rubs on 7 in trees.


----------



## ROBD21

Awesome deer, What was the weight?


----------



## GSMAN

Great deer! He's a hoss for sure!


----------



## jmack

Awesome deer Mike! Congrats bud


----------



## Muddy_Bottom

Nice deer where at in trinity. I hunt north of onalaska south of groveton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

